# Au Sable



## DAN (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive just started learning to fly fish. Is there ever action below the foote dam on the au sable? or should I just drive up stream and go for the holy waters?


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Depends on what kind of action you want. For steelhead and salmon, as well as smallmouth bass, you'll find plenty of action below Foote. If you want resident stream trout, you'd best not go too far below McKinley. There is supposedly a planter fishery below Alcona dam, but I don't know much about that.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Dan-

Best not take too much time before you try your luck in that stretch. The snagging season will be in full swing soon. You will likely find that the participants won't be in the mood to provide any tips and tricks to a newbie


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

BTW Dan-

Welcome to the site!


----------



## DAN (Aug 13, 2005)

What kind of equipment would I need to go salmon fishing on the au sable? I have been once on the pere marquette but that was probably 10 years ago and I didnt do well. Are the salmon that plentiful? I remeber that there abesolutley tons in the PM when I went. When would be the best time to go?
Thanks!!


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

DAN said:


> What kind of equipment would I need to go salmon fishing on the au sable? I have been once on the pere marquette but that was probably 10 years ago and I didnt do well. Are the salmon that plentiful? I remeber that there abesolutley tons in the PM when I went. When would be the best time to go?
> Thanks!!


If fly fishing, minimum 8 weight fly rod. This stretch of the Ausable is very wide, your best bet if fly fishing would be to do it out of a drift boat, though there are plenty of runs and holes that you can fish with a flyrod and reach by walking to them, but because of the depth of the river it is hard to target some of the holes and runs (your backcast room is often limited and you will need to weight the fly and chuck n duck). Don't even think about fishing any of the popular runs with a fly rod from the bank, some bumpkin is liable to attempt to pummel you on a PBR bender rage. If you want to fish with flies and not necessarily use a fly rod, a minimum 9 foot rod, spinning reel with good drag and a line capacity to hold at least 10 LB line.
As far as numbers and size, you are much better off fishing the PM IMO. My PM experience is limited to the Baldwin area where it is catch and release. The fish always seem bigger and more plentiful on the west side to me, but so are the number of anglers. I go to Oscoda to pick up one or two a year to keep. The Oscoda run is always later than the PM run. When to go depends on if you are targeting them in the holes or when they are in full spawn on gravel. If you are a gravel fisherman, wait Until 2nd week of October, the fish are there well into November. If you like to get them while they are still pretty fresh, they should start showing up within a month, keep an eye on Pier reports and you will have a good idea when the fish are staging for the run. Good Luck.


----------



## DAN (Aug 13, 2005)

Its unbelievable how many stories of violent locals there are. I feel like Im gonna be traveling to the set of Deliverance (nobody better try to make me squeel like a pig). Ill probably try my luck with spinning tackle because Im not that good at fly casting yet. My grandfather lived in Oscoda towards the mouth of the Au Sable he was big into salmon fishing unfortunately he passed before he taught me anything. He did leave me with some gear, mainly lil cleos (I think he liked the topless girls on the back). Is there anything else I should take out with me (other than protection from the natives). THanks again!!


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Dan- Maybe a PBR rage wasn't the way to say it, I have never had any problems there but there are a few people who think they own the river, and often the Salmon Fisherman errrr Snaggers get pretty lubed up.... I just wanted to advise against trying to flyfish at the High Baks, Boy Scout run, ect as there are so many fisherman it really is impossible to do. If you are using spin tackle, pretty much the entire river is open to you. Waders, 9 ft min rod, large net, good reel with good drag, polarized sunglasses, Minimum 10 LB line, lighter line (6-8 for leader), barrel swivel, weight ( many opinions here, main thing is choose something that is less likely to snag on the river bottom, normally round sinkers tend to snag up) There has been some previous posts with pictures of a typical Salmon or steelhead rig, maybe someone else can post it for you or direct you to it. It is easy to get away from the crowds if you are willing to do some walking and you will find some fish.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Reading some of the posts on this thread is why I have 1001 reasons *never* to fish for Salmon or Steelhead in MI. You couldn't pay enough to put up with so many slobs.

FYI
For stream trout-hit any part of the Ausable above Wakely Bridge. Easy wading but the fish are picky. The north & south branches are good too. There are some lesser known streams closer to Foote Dam too that offer good trout fishing . Check out county maps. Good luck.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

EDW said:


> Reading some of the posts on this thread is why I have 1001 reasons *never* to fish for Salmon or Steelhead in MI. You couldn't pay enough to put up with so many slobs.


EDW--

Almost hate to say it but...to avoid the crowds, avoid the big-name rivers, fish at dawn in the middle of the week, especially toward the end of the run. Can't guarantee you'll be alone, but your surroundings won't resemble a battle royal.


----------



## Eggsniffer (Aug 2, 2005)

EDW, 

Not fish for salmon/steel? salmon, fine, but steelhead! that would be like asking me not to breathe! As long as there are steelhead, I'll have cold feet and bloodshot eyes. I think the crowd is what you make of it...

There are morons, but if you talk to guys you'll find there's some good folks there too. we all come for the fish! I've found the best technique is to find a handfull of regulars on a stream you might not frequent. fish with them... you'll have a crowd around you that is fun and won't get on your nerves. this works very well in super crowded streams.

or, wait for cold COLD weather!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

My past experiences were too much. I just won't do it again. I spend too little time outdoors due to family & work as it is-what time I have is too precious to put up with the crowds. I'd much rather be in a remote little creek catching 8" brookies actually. I know that a lot of folks that fish salmon & steel are ok- 

Dan I'm going to PM with a couple spots


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Dan, where do you stay when you go north? I can recommend some good wading spots between Mio and M-65. And to get your "feet wet" and your casting arm in shape I wouldn't jump right into salmon. Go for brookies, browns, and rainbows (little ones). Take some time and sit through a hatch and watch the water. Sometimes I don't even fish, I just watch the bugs and the fish. You need to be able to get there late after dinner and stay after dark to really get the jist of the whole fly fishing experience. 

If you go to catch fish you are missing the point. If you go to experience the river and relax you will likely notice things you never did before. 

Once you get the fly fishing bug you'll put your spinning stuff away... It really enhances the whole experience.


----------



## Eggsniffer (Aug 2, 2005)

EDW,


the outoors is what you make of it. If that is what does it for you then rock on! I'm just a steelhead addict. I love brookies and no one around for miles too, so I can see where you're coming from. that's what's great about fishing, we can all be "fisherman" and love what we are doing, and yet,love, completely different things.

I can't let go of loving a 100 yard leaping run in the cold snow of january. that's what "does it" for me


----------



## Redneck_Steelheader (Jul 22, 2005)

Krull,

I would be curious to know what your observations are concerning the Chinook (King) run on NE Michigan streams over the last two years. Unfortunately, we have noticed a significant decrease in the size and population of Pacific Salmon in Lake Huron. Our Ministry of Natural Resouces has not formally stocked Kings since the year 2000, as they are (unfortunately) making an attempt at increasing the numbers of Walleye and Lake Trout - in an effort to restore the Lake to it's "heritage" species. That being said, there has historically been successful reproduction of Pacific Salmon in many of our watersheds, and some (used to be) large and self-sustaining. 

Our Ministry decision, coupled with a reported decline in the alewife population due to successive harsh winters and also from decreased microbiological organisms due to zebra & quagga mussels, have left the lake in a state of flux. Have you (and other anglers) noticed a decrease in both the size of fish and the number of runners over the last few years? I have never fished the Au Sable or Rifle, but have always wanted to, though it seems I am a few years too late. Any insight would be greatly appreciated, as I've noticed that mature Chinooks are far smaller in recent times ~ perhaps as a result of decreased forage, or due to the fact that 2 year old fish comprise part of the annual migration. Truth be known, this subject is of a great interest to me ~ I absolutely love fishing for chrome river Kings, as the window of opportunity for catching a quality fish is markedly smaller than the large timeframe for catching a steelhead of a similar nature. 

For the sake of illustration, enclosed are two photos of (East Shore) Lake Huron Chinook (King) Salmon: 

The first photo shows a healthy 34" female specimen from September 2003, Saugeen River, and the second picture was taken in October 2004 also from the Saugeen. The second fish is very thin, and almost appears emaciated. Is anyone noting a similar trend on the West Shore of Huron?

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'm no expert but I have heard Salmon are averaging smaller in the great lakes-mostly due to the decrease in the Alewife populations. Some areas are reporting more fish but overall smaller.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

less fish, smaller size. Not as many sickly fish as last year. this is for west side of lake huron, thumb area.


----------

